# Anyone using dieselsecrets.com?



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

I got this site from an older thread on this site and checked the website out. It looks like it would be a cheap, fairly easy way to combat outrageous diesel prices, but I am a little worried about causing problems in my '00 Cummins. I was curious if any of you 2coolers are making fuel using this product and the results you have had with it.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess I will take the lack of response as a no. Is anyone out there running a wvo blend in a 00 cummins? Is the blend method a viable alternative to svo conversion and full bio- processing? I dont have the time for the processing that homebrew biodiesel takes and dont really want to hassle with what the svo option entails. Why wouldnt wvo blend work if it is thinned out enough to flow and ignite? Other than that it shouldnt be much different than the svo method.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

this is the website http://www.dieselsecret.com/order021507.html I have looked into it. Anybody try it yet? im sure with diesel getting higher someone is expermenting. Like to here from you guys if you have or herd anything about it.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

the diesel forum guys will all tell you to stay away from it because it will kill your engine and fuel system prematurely. they say that if you want to go with biofuel that you should do it right.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Amen Argo. Anything other than properly processed Biodiesel is bad for your fuel system and engine. Biodiesel produced to MIL spec or DIN standards is better than low sulphur diesel in every way. Any secrete formula or salt cracking method is BS so dont fall for it. VW warranties their engines on B100 fuel if produced to the German specs. Anyone using it should know the following.

1. Biodiesel is a strong detergent and will clean your entire fuel system. Pump diesel fuel naturaly coats your fuel system with a varnish type resin. Biodiesel will cut this coating loose if used in any ratio over B20 and stop up your filter. If you want to use Biodiesel start of at 20% then work your way up and be prepaired to change filters in the begining.

2. Biodiesel will deteriorate natural rubber components of your fuel system and engine. A blend of 20% is not supposed to do this but higher ratios will. The good news is that all manufactures switched to Neoprene and Viton materials in 1983. Biodiesel has no effect on these materials.

3. Producing biodiesel is easy if you can secure a reliable source for used cooking/vegetable oil. It realy does only cost about .70 cents a gallon to produce.

4. Rudolph Diesel invented the first diesel engine and it was designed to run on peanut oil.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

POC Transplant, do your research as Bottomsup has and I did several years ago. I have been producing bio diesel for a couple of years now and found the only limiting factor is getting feed stock. We are now on a new mission for more with the price of #2. My wife and I do not burn that much between us, but my father goes through 325 gallons a month and so we will be looking at quanities of oil.

Bottomsup, you have obviously done your homework...one thing I came across though is that the bio diesel friendly hoses were put into effect in the early 1990's. I know alot of guys converting their 1980's diesels (Fords, Mercedes, etc.) to either run staight oil or are replacing the rubber fuel lines with bio friendly ones. We run it in forklifts, tractors, etc. and so far so good...one Kubota is 1977 vintage; I think fuel lines in heavy equipment is a little stronger as it is braided.

Anyone have any leads on oil, 200 gallons or more...let me know.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you BW. We are gearing up to produce the fuel for sale. One source you should look into is snack food producers. They go through thousands of gallons of oil but you have to be able to provide them with consistent timely pickup and have the ability to transport alot of oil. Also check into transmission shops and mechanic shops about their used parts washing solvent and transmission fluid. Another oil that one of our truck drivers used was mineral oil from electrical transformers. When I worked for TU Electric we shipped hundreds 55 gallon drums of oil that was pumped from leaking transformers. The driver mixed the oil 50/50 with diesel and never had a problem. Mineral oil is also used as lamp oil. I am a mechanic by trade and I own an engine manufacturing company. It is to my best understanding that any oil can be burned in a diesel engine if it is clean and thin enough for the injectors to atomize. The bad thing is that thicker oil and incomplete combustion can causes injector coking and ring problems such as pure VO new or used.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

I have seen people on infopop that are running blends and have 20K+ miles on it without problems. That is apparently all the DSE stuff is. I would think, at least in the summertime, that VO would be thin enough to run especially if it is dilluted like these guys do with kerosene, a splash of gasoline and other detergents. Am I way off base?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

There is so much BS out there to read that we bought a small stationary diesel engine for testing. After running a blend of whatever fuel we pull the head for inspection. I will post what works and doesent work after many many gallons are burned.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Bottomsup said:


> There is so much BS out there to read that we bought a small stationary diesel engine for testing. After running a blend of whatever fuel we pull the head for inspection. I will post what works and doesent work after many many gallons are burned.


Hmmm...this should be interesting. What power plant or power plants are you testing...and what blends of fuels are you running through them?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought a small 4.4 HP single cylinder diesel engine from Dr. Diesel. I will be testing many different blends of fuel but the one I am most interested in is Mineral Oil. It is a by product of gasoline refining , super clean and burns great. Baby Oil is nothing but Mineral oil with a sent added so it cant be bad for you or the enviroment. It is used in electrical transformers as the insulating/ cooling oil. Any company that repairs or manufactures electrical transformers has tons of this oil used. I found a source for it where they have a 6500 gallon tank and we can buy it used for .35 cents a gallon. Run it through a centrifuge and its easy to clean.

I will also be testing transmission fluid, naptha, varsal, mineral spirits. As long as the injector doesnt coke they should be fine in a diesel engine. I heard a story where someone tried Kerosen and it burned to hot or something and melted the pistons. I think maybe its to clean or volatile and pre ignites detonates like gasoline would. In my ealier post I mentioned that the all manufacturers switched to neoprene and viton from natural rubber components in 1983 but that was wrong. It was the year 1993.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Naptha will be the heaviest and have the lowest 'octane' level. We further refine Naptha to Kero/jet fuel. I would suggest to try a mixture of kerosene and VO also as it would be lighter and cleaner than plain Naptha. Mineral spirits should be OK but check your percentages of Tolune and Xylene content. The Tolune I make has an octane value of 106 and we send some of our xylene off for gas blending.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

JED, you sound like the kind of guy we have been looking for. May I pick your brain as to the composition and use of these fuels? What do you know about mineral oil?


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

I really can only tell you from my experiences from the plant I work in. But I think I was wrong about the mineral oil. I think that it will be way to light for your app. Here is a decent chart of the hydrocarbon chain and uses. I would only attempt useing fuels close to the C chain of diesel or with a mixture of clean diesel first.

http://www.obio.com/hydrocarbon%20chains.htm


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for the info JED. Can you tell us where mineral oil places in the chain? What do you mean by to light?


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

FYI JED and Bottomsup,

A friend of mine is running mineral oil with 10% #2 diesel in his 2001 Ford diesel and his oil samples are coming back very good. The mineral oil comes from power company transformers.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi KID, can you give us more information about your friend and his results. I used to work for TU Electric and have pumped many a barrel of transformer oil.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

I meant mineral spirits will be too light for you.. It is around the C6 part of the chain with solvents and other additives, depending on the % content of aromatics hc's in the blend. Diesel is C12-C16 depending on the converson when refined/blended.

I did a little looking and you can find Mineral OIL in a variety of weights all the way from C5's to C20's. I don't know where the Transformer Mineral oil lands on the chain. Be sure to compare the flash points and other specs againt diesel for compatability reasons. But if this guy's bud is using a 
90/10 ratio, I would def look into what he's using.

The terms 'light' and 'heavy' mean where the hydrocarbon places on the HC chain/ molecular weight/ # of carbon atoms on the molecule. Methane/Propane like vapors/gas being the lightest and tar and coke like HC's being the heaviest.


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope I can find a source for mineral oil. If that works that sounds like the easiest alternative. No processing. No drawn out filtering process. Right up my alley. If a powerstroke will run it a cummins dam* sure will!


----------

